# HCG level of 17.5



## kgally (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I wonder if anyone can help.  I just had THE call from the clinic to say that my HCG level is 17.5, 9days post 5 day ET (Sorry I can't remember the shortened version of how to write that).  The nurse is waiting to talk to the Dr as she would like me to go back for another blood test.

As far as I am aware, 17.5 is a little low?? Can anyone shed any light on this for me?!

Thank you!!

xx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, 17.5 is on the low side but it is still positive    
Have a look at this site http://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html and you will see that at 4 weeks which you are at 9dp5dt ......anything between 5 and 426 is normal. 
The important thing is that your levels double every 48 hours or so which is why they will want to repeat your blood test.
Good luck and hope your next test shows good rising levels      

/links


----------



## kgally (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Pinkcat,

Thank you so much for your positivity!! I must admit it's hard to keep positive, especially as I was absolutely convinced it was going to be BFN as I've had cramps the whole 2ww and a little spottine - I have even arranged to go to my friends house for drinks tonight  

Thanks for the link, it explains it really well. I'm just waiting for the clinic to call back to see what the Dr says - more waiting!  

xx


----------

